# Football World Cup



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats to Ghana for making it to the 1/4 final! :e

USA played well. They missed the final touch to score, they'll be dangerous in 2014.

Anyone following the world cup here?


----------



## ckt1g3r (Jun 27, 2010)

E , two big games today , germany x england and angentina x mexico.

Live Portugal


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 27, 2010)

You mean Mundial?
I don't see football


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 27, 2010)

Poor Ghana (last English-speaking nation in the WC, w00t!) has to face Uruguay, and on the weird, off-chance they make it through*, they get to face .de or .ar**.  I wish them luck, but they have not the slightest chance of beating either one of those teams.


*Haha, but seriously, I'd put New Zealand's chances at about the same as Ghana's here & New Zealand are already back home.
**bold prediction:  Argentina 3, Mexico 0 & then Argentina 3, Germany 2


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 27, 2010)

England vs Germany was crap.

English wasn't doing very well, and referee rejected a goal for them which would have made 2-2 before half-time. Germans just had to beat the hell out of them to finish the game.

Mexico vs. Argentina is messed up also when referee accepted a goal for Argentina when one of the player who was off-side touched the ball.

Damn'it! When are they going to use video for contentious goals??? 

Yeah Ghana doesn't stand a chance, yet it's still cool for them they managed to make that far! Some 'big' teams like France or Italy didn't even reach the 1/8 finals!


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 27, 2010)

I was honestly hoping that Slovenja would go instead of England, because that would have made it Slovenja v. Ghana, US v. Deutschland, & Slovenja wouldn't have lost a pud match like that.  We (the US) would have lost v. Deutschland 14-2, but that wouldn't make a difference right now.


----------



## hedwards (Jun 27, 2010)

As an American, I have to say that I'm proud. Sure we didn't win, but we embarrassed the English, and that's a win as far as I'm concerned. Perhaps someday we'll win, or even get into that final game, but it was a strong showing, certainly stronger than anybody was really expecting.


----------



## gnemmi (Jun 28, 2010)

Too bad the germans got the english out of the cup ... we wanted to do that 
Still, Argentina v. Germany is a classic game that should be played in every decent worldcup ... so .. here we go =D
BTW: Too bad Italy and France didn't make it in ...


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Netherland got a ticket for the 1/4, I wasn't too impressed though.

Next big games are Brazil vs Chili (soon playing), and Chili has been impressive so far. Brazil as usual, they didn't struggle yet. So it should be a very good game.

Tomorrow Spain vs Portugal should be big also! Two very aggressive teams.

Actually I think Ghana stands a chance against Uruguay.

Argentina vs Germany has become a highly awaited standard.

I say: Brazil beats Chili. Portugal beats Span, Argentina beats Germany. And I want to see Ghana move on to the semi-finals.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, congrats Mr. Ned R. Land.  That was pretty awesome.  I was especially amused by seÃ±or Own-Goal getting the stright-up red card.  And EspaÃ±a too, wow.

If Ghana goes through against Uruguay . . .


----------



## nestux (Jul 2, 2010)

Brasil is out now


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jul 3, 2010)

Ghana lost against Uruguay which relied on cheating to save the ball from crossing their line to make it to the semi-finals.

I didn't understand how Netherlands managed to beat Brazil.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha! Germany smashed Argentina! They would have had to score 5 times with their hands to beat Germany. Maradona must have figured out that it was too suspicious to pull his holly-hand trick that many times.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 4, 2010)

BeastieBoy said:
			
		

> Ghana lost against Uruguay which relied on cheating to save the ball from crossing their line to make it to the semi-finals.
> 
> I didn't understand how Netherlands managed to beat Brazil.



Ghana lost because they can't shoot penalty kicks.  That was just really terrible playing all around, I wish both teams could have lost.

Germany v Spain is going to be a great match, I plan on drinking until I can't tell who wins.


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 5, 2010)

Just waiting for the WBC. That's an international competition right there.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jul 5, 2010)

Uruguay played an extremely effective oppressing defense, then after 20 minutes they run out of steam, then Ghana picked up the pace and managed to lay down their game. Boateng is an impressive player.

Then uruguay cheated, the rest is history.

Germany vs Spain, Germany will win.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, it's an all Euro final regardless of the outcome of the .es v .de match.  Kinda shocking that Uruguay was the last South American team standing.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha! Without Suarez to stop the ball with his hands, the uruguayan goal keeper is a real colander!

The real final is tonight. Tonight's winner is the football world cup champion. Netherlands cannot beat Germany or Spain.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, Spain looked mean to-day*.  Robben & crew are going to have to dive like they've never dived before to take them.


*Honestly, though, Deutschland looked like they were playing in a mid-season MLS match.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jul 8, 2010)

Yup. I didn't recognize Germany. The Spanish game was slick though, they will win the world cup.

By the way have you heard about "Paul the Octopus"? Up to now he guessed that Germany would win all games and lose against Spain! Incredible.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jul 12, 2010)

Spain won the cup! That's what I predicted and so did Paul!

I didn't watch the first half of the game, it seems Van Bommel was as usual an absolute ass.

See you in 2014 in Brazil.


----------



## nestux (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats Spain! ]=)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 12, 2010)

My home country is victorious!!!


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine too!  Just not at soccer.  Oh well, we win the World Series _every single year_.  In your face, Frylock!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 12, 2010)

What... world series of poker??? Hardly a sport mi amigo! Just joking around.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, the *referee olympics of dancing yellow cards* is hardly a sport either.  Almost up there with figure skating and the Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## lyuts (Jul 16, 2010)

Pure FreeBSD topic ))) (in good part  )


----------

